# Skin - Fashion or Function?



## gstreez (Jun 15, 2009)

Do folks get skins for the esthetics, or to protect the Kindle?

I guess it could be both.

Just curious.  I haven't seen one that I can't live without, but have seen a few that would be fine if it protects the Kindle from wear/tear.

Any thoughts?


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Well I bought mine for asthetics as I couldn't stand the bright white. However, I found it to be highly functional in two ways. I hold it in my hands while I work out on the treadmill and found that it does not get slippery with the Decalgirl skin on. The second function is that the Kindle stays nice and clean in spite of all the sweat.

That is my $0.02!

EllenR


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

It definitely looks great...a flight attendent last week told me he sees kindles everyday but mine was the first "fancy" one he'd seen.  
Besides looking "fancy"  it keeps it clean.  When I peel the skin back it looks brand new.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

My answer is "42".

But the answer that will mean something to you is that my primary reason was to provide protection from scatches and such.
The secondary reason was that I decided there were several from DecalGirl that I liked. Especially the Dissarray that I chose.  And they look MUCH better in real life than they do on the site.  Even though they look good on the site.

Just sayin......


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

A little of both, but mostly fashion.

The skin helps keep the Kindle cleaner--oils from your hands are easier to clean off the skin than the slightly textured surface of the Kindle.  I also find the back to be less slippery with a skin on, though certainly not as "sticky" as a silicone cover would be.  I've found the same effect with my iPhone, it's just a lot easier for me to hold with a DecalGirl skin.

But really, it's mostly fashion, adding your own unique spin to an otherwise bland looking device.


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

I think that it's mostly aesthetics, at least for me. I like being able to customize things.


----------



## Guernsey (May 21, 2009)

I bought one for protection--for a Kindle going to my son soon. He's over in the sandbox and I wanted to protect it from scratches, scuffs, grime, etc. I wasn't sure which one he'd want so I went with the dark burled wood. It adds "darkness" to the frame, which I've read helps with contrast, and he's a budding woodworker so I think he'll be okay with the choice.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

For me it was about protection. I didn't want it to get scratched up like so many of my other electronics. Plus, I wanted my K2 to be less slippery when I read it without a cover.
The design was a very very nice bonus.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I wanted to keep mine clean and the skin is a fun way to do it. I went with a darker skin and like the way it contrast with the screen.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I bought mine for both reasons. I don't like to see things get grungy, which would probably happen regardless of how careful I am. I also love the aesthetics of my Stand Alone skin. It's a very relaxing skin, and puts me in just the right mood when I read. (I also find the whiteness of the naked Kindle to be a bit distracting, and the skin gives enough added contrast that the font is more easily read.)


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

For me it is definitely both.

I love the look of my Kindles with the skins,but it also protects it.

So it's a win-win


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

In my case it was both reasons as well.  It looks better then the plain white I think and will help protect it from scratches, dirt, and natural skin oils from my hands as I read.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Definately both for me.  I found that the edge of my Kindle was getting some black marks on it from the black wool of my Oberon, while they did rub off easily I didn't want to have to keep doing that.  The skin prevents the issue and looks great too.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Both. I love the look. the plain white was boring to me. Then my bro dropped my kindle and I didn't know that it had cracked in the corner. The skin is what helped it hold the plastic piece to the rest of my kindle.


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

I bought a red case for mine... what is a skin?  Is this used in place of a cover or in conjunction with one?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

its a sticker/decal-like thing that is attaches to your device.
decalgirl.com


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

Interesting.  I like the Mona Lisa skin... but wonder if I really need one since I have the kindle in a leather case.

How many of you use both?

Also... once you apply a skin, can you ever remove it or are you stuck with it?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

you can easily remove it. I have two (BlueFlowerBurst and ZenRevisited). I personally like them cuz they add personality and I don't alway keep my k1 in its case


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I have a Noreve cover and a skin. I like that I can take my K out of my cover if I want, plus the cover doesn't cover everything all the time and I like the look of it.

You can take all skins off.
I've never taken my skin off (from decalgirl) but I've heard it's an easy process and leaves no residue behind. I've read another brand can leave residue behind, but it can be taken off as well.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Both for me.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I use both, and can't imagine having only a cover or only a skin. I love the way the skin makes my Kindle 2 feel, as well as the way it looks. As for my Oberon, I love it, too. (I have to admit, though, that the new sky blue Oberon covers make me wish they'd been available a few weeks ago when I bought my green World Tree.)


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Both... I didn't like the white, so I got a darker abstract skin. It does help the screen "pop" a little better. I use both skin and case, wouldn't leave home without them.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Chloista said:


> Interesting. I like the Mona Lisa skin... but wonder if I really need one since I have the kindle in a leather case.
> 
> How many of you use both?
> 
> Also... once you apply a skin, can you ever remove it or are you stuck with it?


Around here, I think most of us use both. I use a skin + cover or skin + sleeve nearly all the time. I'm another one who likes the feel of the skin better than a bare kindle.

There's a "show us your skins" thread around somewhere that most of us have added to; you'll typically see both skins & covers in those images.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I bought mine for both reasons. I don't like to see things get grungy, which would probably happen regardless of how careful I am.


+1. That's exactly why I have mine.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Sugar said:


> For me it is definitely both.
> 
> I love the look of my Kindles with the skins,but it also protects it.
> 
> So it's a win-win


Entirely agree


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Like the look of a skin and that it protects and keeps the Kindle clean.


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

Both....I have one of my skinned Kindles in an velcro Oberon....carefully cut and positioned, the velcro never touches the actual Kindle.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

both form and function and I have my skinned K2 in a leather case.  Sometimes I take it out to read it and I like the grip the skin provides.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

It's for looks only.  I didn't use a skin for the first 5 months and never, ever got a scratch or dirt on the white kindle 1.  It doesn't cover the screen, which would be the most vulnerable part of the kindle.  The cover protects and looks good.  The skin just looks great, that's all.

I read with clean hands.  Occasionally I snack while reading, but never get any food on the kindle, and I eat a lot of almond butter!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'd like to add that I recently took one skin off an put on another.  The white kindle still looks very good to me.  The skin enhances but doesn't protect.  It is fashion.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I got my skin because folks here on the Boards said they were great.  I had never heard of skinning anything (other than a cat, of course, from my grandmother) until I joined up here.  I have skinned more of my items since discovering decalgirl.  
For me, the skin is the first thing I see when I open my cover.  I love my combination and sometimes just like to look at it.  
deb


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I decided to look into skins because Brother Joshua was starting to look a little dingy and needed regular cleaning.  Once I got on decalgirl, though, it became all about having something that looks fabulous .... 

... I'm definitely in the 'both' camp.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, I dropped my Kindle yesterday. *sob!* I caught it before it hit the floor, but managed to give it a few scratches. The skin is quite scuffed, and that would have been the plastic instead. (I can't even bear to discuss the scratch on the screen, which didn't have a protector.







)

Note to self: Do NOT mess with your Kindle outside after working 2 night shifts in a row. No sleep makes for stupid behavior.


----------



## dj507471 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm still not quite understanding how the skin works.  Can you take it on or off as you please, or once you take it off you have to throw it away?  Can you buy several and change them back and forth?  What does a skin feel like once you put it on?  Thanks! (my first post )


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

dj507471 said:


> I'm still not quite understanding how the skin works. Can you take it on or off as you please, or once you take it off you have to throw it away? Can you buy several and change them back and forth? What does a skin feel like once you put it on? Thanks! (my first post )


You just leave the skin on. It has adhesive on one side. You take it off if you want to put a new one on. It's not like the silicone skins. It's not a cover or case.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

dj507471 said:


> I'm still not quite understanding how the skin works. Can you take it on or off as you please, or once you take it off you have to throw it away? Can you buy several and change them back and forth? What does a skin feel like once you put it on? Thanks! (my first post )


I've read accounts of people taking a skin off, shrinking it back to its normal size with a hair dryer, and then putting it back on its original backing. If, at a later date, they want to put their skins back on, it's supposed to work if they're careful.

I love the way the DecalGirl skin feels on my Kindle. It's a bit glossy and smooth, and I much prefer it to the natural plastic state of the Kindle.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I've read accounts of people taking a skin off, shrinking it back to its normal size with a hair dryer, and then putting it back on its original backing. If, at a later date, they want to put their skins back on, it's supposed to work if they're careful.
> 
> I love the way the DecalGirl skin feels on my Kindle. It's a bit glossy and smooth, and I much prefer it to the natural plastic state of the Kindle.


I did that very thing - saved my first skin and reapplied it when I decided I wasn't that crazy about my 2nd skin. It did pretty well, but there were a couple of "goobers" under the skin the 2nd time around. You do have to be very careful when you remove it if you want to save it - especially around the keys - those are pretty narrow pieces of skin.


----------

